# تركيب المروحة بالصور+فيديو



## ساجد3 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
قمت بجمع وتركيب توربينة صغيرة 500 واط 12-24 فولط ديسي وصلتها بنظام الطاقة الشمسية المذكور في المشاركات السابقة.
اترككم مع الصور




































الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKSK6wg7UC0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q_36GLuMCU

 ساجد
جنوب لبنان


----------



## jomma (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود كبير، ومزيدا من الجهد، وفقك الله.


----------



## مالك606 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بوركت جهودك


----------



## ساجد3 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا
يا ريت لو منخفف تنظير ونقوم بتطبيقات وتجارب عملية ونعرضها في المنتدى.


----------



## ساجد3 (7 يناير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=180487


----------

